# Looks like decent sharks at the surf



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Seems decent steaking sharks are being caught down the shore. May just need an AI road trip. Might have to change me name to sharkin' shaggy. Blew a good one last year, and been waiting to make ammends to myself.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Shaggy, let me know when you decide to go.. I could be into that.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, got me some 10/0 circles, but probably better sharking with 12/0 or even 14/0. Heading out on a tackle trip to get what may feel is needed, including maybe some 100 pound test wire leader. Been trying for decent shark the ol' fahioned way, 15 pound main, 50 pound shock and 80 terminal to hook. But, now I mean business. Still be using the ol' 15 pound to 50 pound stuff, but gonna add some wire length strength. May work, may not, time will tell.

Thinking maybe after I get off work tomorrow night (off Tuesday, Wed afternoon work, so plenty of time) giving it a try, well if I get a good night sleep tonight at least.

The best part is, if I get lucky, I only need one 4' plus to keep me happy, and eating good in the neighborhood for awhile, because I am the only one here at home that will eat anything with a fin.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Let me know if you are interested in looking for someone to ride down with you. I have a lot of free time on my hands nowadays and would love to do some sharkin'.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy, just got back from sharkfest04 in Hatteras minus th sharks. Still tinkering with th idea of coming up to AI but dropped off my new reel to get it magged. Still got 2 slosh 30's that can prolly handle a lil one. Let me know when ya going an maybe I can join ya an check out AI to compare to HI.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, tackle is all in order, rods ready, just not in the Jeep, got peeler, bunker and mullet and some shrimp (don't know why, guess just want to have my bases covered). All depends, off tomorrow and don't have to be back to work until 1:00pm Wed. Had bad chest, sinus, eyes and head since Friday, combined with lack of, at my age, much needed sleep, but feeling a bit better, so if I can get out of work between nine and ten tonight, I'll get home load rods and go. If not, maybe some sleep, head out between 2am and 3am and give some early morning fishing a try. Wifey says I have to take better care of myself, "AI don't expect you until September", and a couple of extree words in between.

Oh well,

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Shaggy - What type of sharks*

are at AI? Are these the dogsharks? Or are you talking about a different spices?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, goin' lookin' for black tip. Sandies or "dogs" are the norm, but I have to get into a shark that would be four to five foot plus. Dogs just don't cut the mustard. Actually off the beaches of NJ, OC and AI  , there are more species than one might think, just have to target them. Me, just never targetted them before, and with nothing happenning local, no sport fish off the shore, well, maybe, just maybe, you can teach an ol' dog new tricks.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Actually off the beaches of NJ, OC and AI  , there are more species than one might think, just have to target them.


Heard that a comm fisherman caught a 500# great white less than a mile off th ES last week!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Orest said:


> are at AI? Are these the dogsharks? Or are you talking about a different spices?



Here's a link to the regs.

Sandcrab

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/coastalbaysregulations.html


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Now all I need is a book to*

tell all the different spices apart.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

*Wow! I should have meet up with you when*



shaggy said:


> Well, got me some 10/0 circles, but probably better sharking with 12/0 or even 14/0. Heading out on a tackle trip to get what may feel is needed, including maybe some 100 pound test wire leader. Been trying for decent shark the ol' fahioned way, 15 pound main, 50 pound shock and 80 terminal to hook. But, now I mean business. Still be using the ol' 15 pound to 50 pound stuff, but gonna add some wire length strength. May work, may not, time will tell.
> 
> Thinking maybe after I get off work tomorrow night (off Tuesday, Wed afternoon work, so plenty of time) giving it a try, well if I get a good night sleep tonight at least.
> 
> ...


 I wish I would have meet up with you when I lived on Kent Island. I was always looking for fishing people like you. You should see the sharks down here in South West FL. We have big hammerheads and big bull sharks also a lot of black tips. I've hooked a few fishing on the beach,but couldn't land them. Need bigger tackle. See Ya!


----------



## catch_them_all (Apr 2, 2004)

*Ai*

Do you need a jeep when going to AI or can you walk also. All I want to do is have fun and catch something.

<marquee>><((((º><marquee>><((((º><marquee>><((((º></marquee>


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Do you have to cast way out there to catch sharks or do they come close to the surf? How far out do you need to go? It sounds like fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of sharks you can't catch. Of course, I'd throw mine back. 

Anyway, I been thinking bout going to AI for shark fishing in the surf, but I got some Q's for those with some A's:



Can I catch some sharks during the day, or am I better off fishing the night?


Any thoughts of a shark fishing fest like Cdog had in Hatteras with you guys? We could all buy a bunch of chum and increase our odds of catching big ones.


Any other tips for fishing for big sharks in the surf?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Pauky said:


> ... I got some Q's for those with Any other tips for fishing for big sharks in the surf?


Not an A to your Q's, but here's a recollection... 

Grew up in Pensacola, Florida and we used to night fish the Pens' Bay Bridge pier. Similar setup to the Tank except that you could drive on. Not far from the gulf. Full salinity. Used to catch quite a variety of our finned friends there, but here's one fun thing we used to do:
Bait: Largest croaker you can catch.
Hook: Largest gaff hook you had in the garage.
Line: 3/8" rope, or 1/2" preferred.
Tackle: Dodge Dart, or equivalent.
 
Yup, you got the idea. Used to catch some serious hammerheads that way. 

Remember one Halloween, we were out there and got a big one. My dad put it in the back of the station wagon and we headed down the road with it's tail wagging out the back. Couldn't close the tailgate it was so big. We took it over to his sister's (my aunt) house. Drug it up into her screened in porch. Rang the doorbell... and ran, yelling "Happy Halloween!"
  

Yup, those were the days. 

This post was absolutely no help, but it was fun remembering those hammerheads. Big ones pull like a John Deer tractor on steroids. We caught a lot of smaller ones with normal tackle, but the memorable ones were caught with a Dodge Dart.

.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

FLF....I got an idea...I'll bring the rope you bring the Explorer and lets hit the sand


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

Bubbablue,

Your post may not be helpful to my Q's, but it's still welcome since it brings up some more Q's from me.  

That would be awesome to catch some hammerheads! I think they are the coolest looking shark behind the GW. That big HH, what did you do with it, eat it?

I was on a pier either in Pensacola, Panama City, or somewhere between the two cities. I could be the one you mentioned, I'm not sure. Anyway, they were catching Cobia's differently than the way they are caught on in the VA Beach area. On this pier on the Gulf coast, everyone just sat with their lines in until some spotted a Cobia in the distance (water was crystal clear) and yelled "Cobia at One O'clock!" Then everyone would cast their huge stick lures to that area of water and start reeling in until someone yelled "fish on!" There were a lot of Cobias on the deck, although smaller ones. Have you seen this way of fishing for Cobias there in Pensacola?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pauky said:


> Wow, that's a lot of sharks you can't catch. Of course, I'd throw mine back.
> 
> Anyway,  I been thinking bout going to AI for shark fishing in the surf, but I got some Q's for those with some A's:
> 
> ...



Hey Pauky, don't get it wrong. Wasn't my gig, a big shark to me is 4-5'. These guys were yakking baits out that would choke a 8 footer.

My limited advice is have a sturdy 12' (if casting) rod with at least a reel that will hold 300 yards of 20. 50# shock going to 100# or better to wire.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

Cdog,

That's cool. I'd only hope to get 4 to 5 footer myself. I'm not equiped for anything bigger than that.

Do you know if they chummed from the surf at all or is that even a good idea from the surf?

Did you fish during the day for the sharks with any success? I'd rather fish light hours than night hours.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Pauky, this much I can tell you. You prolly are not shark fishing in the day, Sharks feed mostly at night.

No chumming other than cutting bait an throwing into the water. Never figured out a good way to chum from the beach.

Good luck to ya, going back down to HI in Aug an pretty much will go sharkin as there aint much else going on. Will post if I have any luck.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Packing for a short road trip. (Not fishing related, unfortunately.) No time to reply to questions asked of me. Will send something tommorrow.

.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Cdog, I think I remember you were going near the end of August, cant remember? I will be down August 7th thru the 15th look me up if you’re around. How is the patch thing working?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX Rookie said:


> Hey Cdog, I think I remember you were going near the end of August, cant remember? I will be down August 7th thru the 15th look me up if you’re around. How is the patch thing working?


Rookie, gonna be down th 20? to 29? I think. Might make a trip down on a weekend when you are down to meet ya.

As far as th patch I already stumbled.  

But tomorrow is another day. I'm determined to kick em this time!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Cdog said:


> As far as th patch I already stumbled.
> 
> But tomorrow is another day. I'm determined to kick em this time!



DOH!!!  
You got to do it cold turkey man!! I am going on 9 months myself. Now that I am this far it doesn't bother me anymore but the first 3 months were BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> DOH!!!
> You got to do it cold turkey man!! I am going on 9 months myself. Now that I am this far it doesn't bother me anymore but the first 3 months were BAD!!!!!!!


Congrats Jason, hearing a sucess story gives me hope. Man these things suck, I hate em. *as he takes a puff*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I feel ya, you may have more years on me,(I had 10 years with them) Just know the longer you wait the harder it is. 2 years ago I quit for 6 months and it didn't seem that hard to quit but last year when I quit it was absolute Hel!  But like I said now I am this far it doesn't bother me. Good luck it will help you in the long run. I am working on Clyde too but he is a tougher cookie.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah I got a few on ya, I'm 34 and have been smoking 21 years. But I'm gonna do it. Slapping th patch on tomorrow. Keep on Clyde, hows he doing anyway?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sharks,  *inhale*

Sorry 

*exhale *yup*  

Sand flea

Now, if I could only shake whatever it is I have, be there.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ehhh! Not good. He has cardiac cath on tuesday so they will see what they need after that.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Ehhh! Not good. He has cardiac cath on tuesday so they will see what they need after that.


Jason, if ya don't mind keep me updated via PM. Tried calling him but goes straight to VM. Let him know I'm thinking of him when you talk to him. Thanks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

No problem! Will talk to him sometime this weekend and right before he goes in on tuesday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

Cdog,

You can do it man. I quit 4 or 5 years ago. First week or so is hell. After the physical withdraws are over then it's the mental cravings that screw with ya, but many go through it and beat it. Buy some hard candy and gum and don't worry about any wait gain; you can lose it later.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cdog said:


> As far as th patch I already stumbled.
> 
> But tomorrow is another day. I'm determined to kick em this time!


I've been able to stay away for almost three years with only rare lapses, but I've been bumming more and more cigs from friends. I'm about to purchase my own any day now so I can quit bumming...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Back from a lovely trip last night around the DC beltway and 66 out to 81 and back during the rush and rain. 4 hrs one way to do what should have taken an hour and a half. Glad to be back home alive. Don't know how you DC locals do it.  

Wanted to reply to some questions asked me about bumper sharking, but this thread has shifted to quitting smoking, (2 pack/day here, unfortunately), and Hat. FLF, please keep us up to date on how he's doing. We care.

Will go ahead and answer the questions not to minimize the previous. 
First, the bumper sharking I mentioned earlier happened 30+ years ago. My guess is that most natural resources police types would frown upon it now a days. Didn't have many game cops back then.

We never ate the big sharks. Most of the time we got them up on the pier to bask in the glory from the pier rats and then released them. The Halloween shark was put on a tarp by my aunt and uncle and they drug it two blocks down hill and put it into a small body of water called Bayou Texar. It opens out to the gulf eventually, so I'm sure it survived. Funny thing was that I learned to swim and played alot in that body of water when I was a kid... and once there was a BIG shark in there.

We did eat some of the smaller ones, but mostly other species like sand sharks. They have more girth and meat than a hammerhead. A small hammerhead is mostly head. Usually got them on small tackle while fishing for something else, like live shrimping for speckled trout. The fight was impressive and you thought you had something, but once you got it in, there was no thought of keeping it. There were a lot of them and were considered trash fish like toads are up here.

Never caught a big one from the surf. We were mostly fishing for pompano, king, spanish, kingfish and the occasional bonito. Usually using shrimp and sand fleas and rarely used cut bait. Only caught the big sharks on purpose from the pier. Always on cut bait and always at night.

There was a question about Cobia, or what we called Ling. Never caught one. They were normally chased and caught on sight, chased by boats that had high spotting towers. Something on ling that most didn't know about... In Pensacola there's a big Navy base. Used to be an aircraft rebuild/rework facility there and they tore down and totally rebuilt Navy jets and helicopters. After getting rebuilt the planes needed test flown. Something the test pilots did was act as ling spotters. When they found a school they would radio it in to a bud on a charter boat on the gulf. This would guarantee them a free spot on a charter the following weekend. Went on all the time. When there wasn't any ling the pilots would search for something else. They would cruise down the beach on the deck at high speed looking for nude eye candy.  

When a school was found, it would get reported to other pilots instead. Some parts of that deserted beach had a lot of test flights flown over it.  

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF and Cdog*

Been about 8 years and about 40 pounds since I quite cold turkey after 18 years of smoking. It was easier to quit smoking than it is to lose weight for me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

shaggy said:


> ...Still be using the ol' 15 pound to 50 pound stuff, but gonna add some wire length strength. May work, may not, time will tell..


Shag,

Outdoor World has a neat little gadget that will tie barrel wraps and Haywire twists for wire leaders in seconds! Its a great tool! Just match it up with your size wire as they come in small, med, and large devices...


----------

